# Stems and bars



## RC856 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm getting the Advanced SL ISP frameset soon and planning ahead with the build.
I'll be putting my Record/SR components on it but my Ritchey stem won't fit.

Apart from the weight, are there any differences in the stems?
Why is the big one so big?

Are the bars ok? Currently use Specialized ones.

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Overdrive 2. All info is on the Giant site.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The bars are fine but only a few companies make stems that fit the new steerer tube. Might as well go with a Giant stem but Ritchey, FSA, and Syntace make some too. But they are all standard rise so might as well go with a Giant stem.


----------

